# CREE vs. Bridgelux



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I getting ready to bite the bullet and go ahead with a DIY LED Light fixture. 

Ive been researching a bit and I always get lost in all the LED available on the market. 

I know that bridgelux has a wider spectrum than the CREE. I just dont know the main difference between then(than price). Im leaning more towards the bridgelux and would like to know what you guys think. I have seen a lot of users use CREE leds and would like some input. 

Background:
1. 20g tank
2. flora - HC & Mini Fissiden (maybe more, not too sure yet)
3. going to get some rosbora(maybe 10)


Any help would be appreciated and im sorry for beating the dead horse. =P


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I forgot that I was thinking of running 2 strips of 6 LEDs. Probably a mixture of warm white and cool white.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I meant to add to this one.. got tied up  
I'm using CREE's right now, I have only limited experience with Bridgelux. 
the CREE's are really nice, but at the end of the day as long as the Bridgelux LED's are of similar power consumption and heat dissipation they should work just fine.
I'm also in the process of going LED in some of my bigger tanks, (I only have LED's over a 4 gal nano at the moment) .... do you have a journal or a link to what you've been looking at?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

thanks for your input. 

I dont have a journal now but im planning on making one soon. As for the LED research, im just googling everything. lol

Im thinking of going with bridgelux since this is going to be my first LED build.


anymore input would be appreciated!


----------

